# Heartguard



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am about to pick up a package of it for my babies, I know its supposed to be given 1X a month. but i have also seen somewhere that you can give it every 6 weeks? Just wondering what everyone else does?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

A lo of people just give Heartgard every 45 days; since that is the 'safety window' of how long you can go in between doses. But you just have to be very diligent giving it on time when coming that close. 
I don't use it though; I use TriHeart which is a large tablet that I can crush to pulverize (and basically mix up the drugs evenly) and use a gram scale to weigh out the right doses for my dogs. Yes it's tedious but worth it.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much, I will wait until next week to pick it up then. As I look outside it is only 36 here in Minnesota and raining and windy. No chance for mosquitoes for a while.

On second thought I think I will order some online what is the best website with the lowest shipping?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Give it every 45 days once temperatures are consistently above 59 degrees both day and night.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm guessing one can give "any" heartworm med. 
every 45 days, correct?
Blessings.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pmum said:


> I'm guessing one can give "any" heartworm med.
> every 45 days, correct?
> Blessings.


That is correct.


----------

